# Shepton Mallet Wednesday night



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we have on previous occasions stopped in Tesco car park on the wednesday night before the show and this has always been allowed by Tesco. Now that they are at the new site I thought it might be a good idea to ring to check if this would be OK this year, the answer was definitely not!! The carpark is now run by Euro car parks, not Tesco, and they will not allow it! What will others be doing on this night? Any suggestions, we might try the industrial estate where Tesco were previously, but not sure if this will be allowed. Suppose it will be a case of try it and see what happens.
Curlyboy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for info.

I think we may just bite the bullet and pay the £5. to get into the show after 9 p.m.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Grouch, thanks for that, wasn't aware that was an option, but now we might do same, makes the most of the weekend!
curlyboy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hope it is still £5. it was last year evidently.

Will look out for you. We also have a 584.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes,see you there, unfortunately we can't join the MHF rally as we always attend with friends who have CARAVAN, so will be on C&CC rally, but we shall be along to introduce ourselves anyway. Trying to convert them but not having much luck with that!
curlyboy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are in the pre booked disabled but will look out fo you.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I am not sure MHF would ban someone from staying with us simply because they have a caravan, I think they would be welcomed. Have a word with LadyJ

stew


----------

